# Help with light and shadow



## Kayleigh Phelps (Aug 26, 2017)

So I want to paint a spotlight and something under the spotlight. My canvas is black so it gives a good contrast, but I'm nervous of attempting to do the spotlight and figure because of getting the shadows and light right. Any tips?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Learn shadow and light with pencil and white paper. It will take years. Don't worry about paint yet.


----------

